# willard bay crawfish?



## dockrot

any crawfish in willard bay? got a couple of round traps from cabelas and want to try them out-have never caught one before.


----------



## pkred

Strawberry is the ticket for the mini lobster.


----------



## sharpshooter25

Traps? Man, I always just used fishing line, a piece of chicken, and a net. Last deer season my cousin and I and his young boy caught over 100 in about an hour and a half. I would say go anywhere that has a dock to put your traps and you should do fine.


----------



## Bears Butt

To answer your question....yes there are crawfish in Willard Bay. I have found more in the South Marina harbor than anywhere else. That was many years ago however, but I can't see them changing habits.


----------



## DallanC

dockrot said:


> any crawfish in willard bay? got a couple of round traps from cabelas and want to try them out-have never caught one before.


Nah dont buy those, I've posted several times now some easy to make home made ones. You can make 3 for the same cost as a single round trap (lots of crawfish cant figure out how to get inside the round traps, they hang around the outside).

EDIT: Found my old link:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19190&p=213725&hilit=+crawfish#p213725

-DallanC


----------

